# This or that?



## copper

Ok, here's how the game works:

I'll start by offering two options. The next person has to pick one and then offer a new set of options for the next person.

Here's the first one:

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## jellyfish

Tea

Jam or jelly?


----------



## Vail

jam

Duracell or Energizer?


----------



## Tabitha

Energizer
Shower or Bath?


----------



## Mandy

Bath 

Chocolate or vanilla


----------



## Tabitha

Chocolate

snow ski or water ski


----------



## tori

water ski

del taco or taco bell?


----------



## Tabitha

taco bell

camping or room service


----------



## Cathy8

room service


lemon or lime


----------



## azure

lime


soda or pop?


----------



## Tabitha

soda

flip flops or pumps


----------



## Guest

flip flops


spring or fall


----------



## Tabitha

fall

shooting stars or movie stars


----------



## Mandy

Shooting stars

Breakfast or dinner?


----------



## shilo

Breakfast

Palm trees or pine trees?


----------



## Tabitha

palm

sour cream or whipped cream


----------



## Bliss

Sour

Cats or dogs?


----------



## *zoe

Dogs

Massage or manicure?


----------



## Tabitha

manicure

Red nails or french


----------



## jellyfish

French

Shop online or at the mall?


----------



## pepperi27

shop online

pork or turkey


----------



## apple

turkey

Summer vacation to the beach or winter vacation to a ski resort?


----------



## pepperi27

summer vacation to the beach

chocolate or vanilla


----------



## jade

vanilla


Pop tarts or eggos


----------



## pepperi27

eggos

French toast or pancakes


----------



## Tabitha

French toast

Jonny Depp or Orlando Bloom?


----------



## pepperi27

johnny depp

Coffee or Tea


----------



## Tabitha

tea

diamonds or pearls


----------



## pepperi27

diamonds

Gold or Silver


----------



## Mandy

Silver

Italian food or Chinese food?


----------



## pepperi27

chinese food

ketchup or mustard


----------



## Cathy8

ketchup

Go to bed early or stay up late?


----------



## Mandy

stay up late

Go out to dinner or eat a homecooked meal?


----------



## jade

Go out to dinner - that way i won't have to do dishes! 

Windows down or AC?


----------



## PeppermintPatty

AC

radio or cds


----------



## Tabitha

radio

butterflies or dragonflies


----------



## Bliss

butterflies


silk or cotton sheets?


----------



## Mandy

Silk 

Dogs or cats?


----------



## Tabitha

cats

hamburger or veggie burger


----------



## copper

Hamburger (mmm....that sounds good right now actually  )


Black or red licorice?


----------



## Tabitha

red

vegetable garden or flower garden?


----------



## jellyfish

Vegetable garden (homemade salsa is the best!!)

Lipstick or lip gloss?


----------



## Tabitha

lip stick (red)

valentine flowers or chocolates?


----------



## Mindy

Flowers (oddly enough, i really don't like chocolate at all.)

chinese take out or pizza delivery?


----------



## apple

Chinese take out

Light insense or burn candles?


----------



## CPSoaper

Candles

Boxers or briefs?


----------



## Aloha

Boxers


Wine and cheese 
or
Beer and buffalo wings?


----------



## Nazla

Wine and cheese



Coke or pepsi?


----------



## copper

Dr. Pepper (JK - i guess I'll go with Coke.)

Spring or Fall


----------



## Tabitha

fall

farmers market or grocery store?


----------



## pepperi27

farmers market


Incense or room spray


----------



## Panda

insense

Watch the news or read the newspaper?


----------



## Tabitha

watch the news

ETSY or EBAY?


----------



## pepperi27

ETSY LOL


Vanilla mint ice cream/chocolate mint ice cream


----------



## longwinterfarm

chocolate mint

walk or drive?


----------



## Tabitha

(how far?)

walk

speed boat or canoe


----------



## apple

canoe

Camping in a tent or staying in a cabin?


----------



## Guest

Staing in a Cabin


Peppermint Candy or Mint Chip Ice cream


----------



## dragonfly princess

Mint chip ice cream, in chocolate of course


Long hair or short


----------



## FitMommyOf2

Right now it's short but I'm letting it grow again.  :wink: 

Watching tv or reading?


----------



## Guest

reading, love a good book

flying or driving


----------



## dragonfly princess

Driving, I hate being in a plane

Zebra's - white with black stripes or black with white stripes?   :shock:


----------



## Tabitha

White with black stripes!

sun or moon


----------



## dragonfly princess

Absolutely the SUN!!!

Half full or half empty?


----------



## Guest

half full!
  trying to be positive

shoes with strings or shoes with no "shoe" strings


----------



## Tabitha

No strings

Edgar Allan Poe or Shakespeare?


----------



## margi

Poe

Shower or bubble bath?


----------



## Tabitha

Shower 

Batman or Superman


----------



## Tabitha

(Bump)


----------



## Deda

Definitely Batman   

Pound puppy or Pedigree


----------



## Tabitha

Pound Puppies!

Strawberry shortcake or Chocolate Mousse?


----------



## heartsong

*x*

chocolate mouse!   

liberty or tyranny?


----------



## heyjude

Give me liberty or give me death!

Right side of the bed or left?


----------



## mamaT

right side

AC or fan


----------



## Sibi

AC

Morning person or night person


----------



## IrishLass

Night person.


Girlscout Thin Mint Cookies or Oreos


----------



## topcat

Oreos....

Las Vegas or Paris?


----------



## vivcarm

Paris

sweet or savoury


----------



## Deda

Savory

knit or crochet


----------



## Tabitha

crochet


surf or ski


----------



## Guest

ski

boy or girl


----------



## IrishLass

boy

Ringo or Paul?


----------



## Tabitha

Ringo

camping or room service


----------



## Deda

Room Service

Go to the movies or kick back with a DVD?


----------



## Guest

Kick back with a DVD

Ice cream or frozen yogurt


----------



## LJA

Ice cream.

Nirvana or Pearl Jam?


----------



## topcat

Hmmmm.....I can't pick both I suppose?  Okay - Nirvana :wink: 

Brad Pit or George Clooney?


----------



## LJA

Easy -
Pitt.

Deaf or Blind?


----------



## SimplyE

Deaf.

Ocean or mountains?


----------



## Guest

SimplyE said:
			
		

> Deaf.
> 
> Ocean or mountains?



Ocean.

Morrissey or The Smiths?


----------



## LJA

The Smiths.

Fat Luther or Skinny Luther?


----------



## Guest

Skinny Luther??




CSI Miami or CSI New York


----------



## Tabitha

Miami

cowboy boots or combat boots?


----------



## SimplyE

Cowboy boots  :wink: 

car or truck?


----------



## Guest

car


Red or Black Licorice


----------



## Sibi

Red licorice!!

Train or Plane


----------



## LJA

Train.

Spring or fall?

EDIT:  I just noticed this one was used already...lol.

Uhhh...

Hugs or kisses?


----------



## rupertspal42

HUGS!!!

DOGS OR CATS????


----------



## Guest

Cats 

Hamburger or Chickenburger

Kitn


----------



## Sibi

Hamburger

Pancakes or Waffles


----------



## rupertspal42

WAFFLES!!!

Scary movies or Funny movies!

( I like this game)


----------



## Tabitha

funny

Washington state or Washington DC


----------



## redfishingirl

DC



Fruits or Veggies?


----------



## pepperi27

Fruits


FRIED FOOD OR HEALTHY FOOD


----------



## rupertspal42

HEALTHY FOOD!!!

Telephone calls or online chatting?


----------



## valor

online chatting

Bacon or sausage?


----------



## Sibi

Bacon

Beach or Pool


----------



## Guest

Beach


Chips or Cheezies


----------



## SimplyE

chips (Nacho Doritos!)

Red wine or white wine?


----------



## Guest

white

Jaguar or BMW


----------



## SimplyE

Beemer!

Leno or Letterman?


----------



## Guest

Leno


water ski or snow ski

Kitn


----------



## rupertspal42

SNOW SKI *water skiing scared the poo outta me*

sushi or Fried Catfish


----------



## SimplyE

Sushi!!!

Sail boat or ski boat?


----------



## Sibi

Sail boat

Daisies or Roses


----------



## Guest

Daisies


Walk or Jog


----------



## SimplyE

Walk!

Sleep in or stay up late?


----------



## pepperi27

Stay up late



Movies: ROMANCE OR SCARY


----------



## Guest

Scary


Pepsi or Coke


----------



## rupertspal42

Coke!

Velvet or Fleece?


----------



## studioalamode

Fleece


Pretzels or Popcorn?


----------



## LJA

popcorn.

Over the roll or under the roll?


----------



## Guest

LJA said:
			
		

> Over the roll or under the roll?


If I had a clue what this meant I would answer the question . :shock:    

Kitn


----------



## IrishLass

Kitn said:
			
		

> LJA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the roll or under the roll?
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a clue what this meant I would answer the question . :shock:
> 
> Kitn
Click to expand...


I'm thinking it's in reference to toilet paper..... Do you like the lead sheets of the paper to drape over the top of the roll, or to hang under the roll.

I like it over the roll.

Table or booth?


----------



## SimplyE

booth.

Right or Left?


----------



## Guest

Left

explorer or firefox


----------



## jeffp2007

safari (mac), firefox second.

Innie or outie? lol


----------



## rupertspal42

innie??

Sweet or Spicey?


----------



## ChrissyB

Sweet or spicy as in food?
All of it!!LOL

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## rupertspal42

HAHAHA That's cheating LMAO

COKE (we've already done this one heh)

Garfield or Odi?


----------



## I love soap!

Garfield

morning or night?


----------



## dagmar88

morning
parsley or chives


----------



## Guest

chives


house plants or artificial plants

Kitn


----------



## rupertspal42

house plants

peppermint or sperimint


----------



## Sibi

Peppermint

Blonde or Brunette


----------



## SimplyE

Blonde.

TP or Kleenex!


----------



## jeffp2007

TP to wipe, kleenex to blow.

Socks to bed, or no socks to bed?


----------



## Guest

socks to bed in wintertime



french fries and gravy or poutine


----------



## pepperi27

Ewwww french fries and gravy? I like fries plain lol


BEEF BURGER OR TURKEY BURGER


----------



## rupertspal42

turkey burger (moo moos must lliivveeee!!!)

Riding a bike or riding a moped?


----------



## pepperi27

RIDING A BIKE



ROLLER BLADES OR ROLLER SKATES


----------



## LJA

Blades.

(And for the guys or otherwise)

Marianne or Ginger?


----------



## Sibi

Marianne!

Snickers or Milky Way


----------



## rupertspal42

SNICKERS!!!!

Warm or Cool? (temperature)


----------



## Tabitha

cool

(what is poutine?)

Donny & Marie  or Sunny & Cher?


----------



## Guest

Tabitha said:
			
		

> cool
> 
> (what is poutine?



Poutine is fries gravy and cheese melted . yummmm. It's a canadian thing.

Kitn


----------



## IrishLass

Sonny and Cher

Vinegar or ketchup on fish and chips?


----------



## rupertspal42

Vinegar

Braum's or Dairy Queen?

(Non texas folks - McDonalds or Burger King?)


----------



## IrishLass

rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> Vinegar



(WooHoo! Me, too!)   



> Braum's or Dairy Queen?
> 
> (Non texas folks - McDonalds or Burger King?)



Burger King

The first Star Wars trilogy (70's and 80's), or the last Star Wars trilogy?


----------



## rupertspal42

haha Old school star wars!!!

Gatoraid or poweraid?


----------



## IrishLass

Gatorade

Almond Joy or Mounds?


----------



## studioalamode

Almond Joy


Buff or a bit of Fluff?  (Around the middle)


----------



## Guest

Buff






kitten or puppy


----------



## Tabitha

kitten

whine or wine?


----------



## Guest

whine


turnip or rutabaga


----------



## IrishLass

Turnip

Heels or Flats?


----------



## Milla

Flats



jeans or khakis


----------



## rupertspal42

Jeans

Laptop or Desktop


----------



## Guest

Laptop



Apple or Orange


----------



## dagmar88

orange

Lilac or magnolia


----------



## LJA

Lilac.

Adam Lambert or Kris Allen? (in honor of tonights finale)


----------



## studioalamode

Adam


Lurking or posting?


----------



## Tabitha

posting


Bananarama or th GoGo's


----------



## IrishLass

The Go Go's!

Automatic or Stick Shift (manual)?


----------



## SimplyE

Stick for the sports car
Manual for everything else


East or west?


----------



## Guest

West





hardwood or carpet


----------



## IrishLass

Hardwood

Charcoal grill or gas grill?


----------



## rupertspal42

Charcoal

Wood or Tile?


----------



## IrishLass

Wood

Ranch dressing or Italian dressing?


----------



## Guest

Ranch




hard top or convertible 

Kitn


----------



## topcat

Hard top....no, wait - convertible....ummmm.....no, no I _do _mean hard top!

Rain or snow?


----------



## rupertspal42

Snow

Light or dark?


----------



## SimplyE

Light

Hefty or Glad?


----------



## rupertspal42

Glad

popcorn or chips?


----------



## Sibi

Popcorn!!

SUV or Minivan


----------



## Harlow

minivan

motorcycle or bicycle?


----------



## IrishLass

Bicycle

Waterbed or plain ol' mattress?


----------



## rupertspal42

Waterbed

Sweet or Salty?


----------



## Sibi

Sweet   


Cotton or Satin


----------



## Dixie

cotton

Desktop or Laptop?


----------



## Harlow

desktop

this or that (giggles)


----------



## rupertspal42

that?

yellow or green?


----------



## IrishLass

Green

Chewing gum or mints?


----------



## rupertspal42

GUM!!!

Squirles or chipmunks?


----------



## IrishLass

Squirrels.

Crosscountry or downhill skiing?


----------



## SimplyE

Downhill

Tent or Camper?


----------



## Guest

camper



spring or fall


----------



## IrishLass

Fall


Mashed potatoes with melted butter or gravy?


----------



## rupertspal42

gravy!!

Orange juice or Grape juice?


----------



## topcat

Orange juice.

Meat burger or Chickpea burger?


----------



## rupertspal42

never had chickpea sooo meat.. turkey though..

Light beer or Dark beer? (mmm amber bock..)


----------



## Sibi

Light Beer

Dark chocolate or Milk chocolate


----------



## SimplyE

DARK!!!!!

Antique or mod


----------



## Guest

Antique



leather or cloth


----------



## SimplyE

Leather

diamonds or pearls?


----------



## Guest

diamonds


gold or silver


----------



## Sibi

Silver

Low Carb or Low Fat


----------



## SimplyE

gold (white)

Dijon or yellow?


----------



## SimplyE

oops double post...

low carb.

dijon or yellow?


----------



## rupertspal42

Dijon

McMuffin or McGriddle?


----------



## IrishLass

McMuffin

Whopper or Big Mac?


----------



## rupertspal42

Big Mac

Orange soda or grape soda?


----------



## Sibi

Grape Soda!

Dracula or Frankenstein


----------



## rupertspal42

Dracula

Aligatas or crockydiles..


----------



## Guest

Aligatya




X or O


----------



## rupertspal42

X's lol

Plaid or spots?


----------



## IrishLass

Plaid

Pillows stufed with down, or those Temperpedic pilows?


----------



## Deda

Down

Flavored Creamer or Half & Half


----------



## rupertspal42

well neither really but I guess half n half  :? 

Yahoo or MSN messenger?


----------



## Guest

MSN




live or artificial plants


----------



## Deda

Live!

Earrings?  Dangles or Studs


----------



## Sibi

Dangles!!

Elvis Presley or The Beatles


----------



## IrishLass

The Beatles!

Roller-skating or ice-skating?


----------



## topcat

Ice skating.

Blonde or brunette?


----------



## IrishLass

Brunette


Lobster or clams?


----------



## rupertspal42

oo that's a hard one... CLAMS? 

Unbearably hot or freezingly cold?


----------



## IrishLass

Talk about hard! Um.... I would have to say unbearably hot since I live in the desert and am more used to it being unbearably hot than freezing cold.

Natural/old fashioned-type peanut butter, or something more processed like Skippy or Jiff?


----------



## Guest

natural

hot dog or hamburger

Kitn


----------



## Sibi

Hamburger (with all the fixins, yummers!)

Winter olympics or Summer olympics


----------



## IrishLass

Winter

Excersise at the gym, or excersise at home?


----------



## Guest

home



strawberry or blueberry


----------



## Sibi

Strawberry

Macademias or Cashews


----------



## IrishLass

Cashews

Coffee with cream and sugar or black?


----------



## SimplyE

BLACK!  Espresso!

Deciduous or Evergreen...Tree?


----------



## Guest

evergreen


pasta or potatoes


----------



## IrishLass

Potatoes

A tart Granny Smith Apple, or a sweet Delicious Apple?


----------



## Guest

Delicious


pizza or sub sandwich


----------



## studioalamode

sub sandwich



Psych or The Mentalist?


----------



## IrishLass

Psych

Go gray naturally, or color your hair?


----------



## Guest

Fight it all the way "color"




flip flips or bare feet


----------



## rupertspal42

BARE FEET!!!

helicopter or jet plane?


----------



## IrishLass

Jet Plane

Skim milk or whole milk?


----------



## Sibi

Skim Milk

Beach or Mountains


----------



## Guest

Mountains


Carrots or Parsnips


----------



## IrishLass

Parsnips

White peaches or yellow peaches?


----------



## Guest

Yellow




Incandescent or Florescent

Kitn


----------



## studioalamode

incandescent (sorry - I can't see well with the others!)

Julia Roberts or Sandra Bullock?


----------



## Guest

Sandra Bullock

Dick Van Dyke or Bill Cosby 
I guess dick is a bad word.


----------



## Sibi

Bill Cosby

Chocolate chip or Mint Chocolate Chip ice cream


----------



## IrishLass

Mint chocolate chip

Jay Leno or Cocan O'Brian?


----------



## SimplyE

Leno!

Scuba or snorkle?


----------



## Guest

Snorkle



Iced Tea or Lemonade


----------



## Sibi

Lemonade


Sweet or Salty


----------



## Tabitha

sweet

vampires or werewolves


----------



## Guest

Vampires

Angelina Jolie or  Meg Ryan


----------



## IrishLass

Meg Ryan

Sean Connery or Daniel Craig (as Bond)?


----------



## SimplyE

Be still my heart!  Connery!

Belushi or Aykroyd?


----------



## IrishLass

Aykroyd

Saturday Night Live or the good ole Carol Burnette Show?


----------



## Guest

Carol Burnett




Red Green or Home Improvement


----------



## SimplyE

Since I have no idea what red green is, i go for home improvement.

PC or Mac?


----------



## Guest

SimplyE said:
			
		

> Since I have no idea what red green is, i go for home improvement. He is a fix everything with duct tape guy, he might be only in Canada.sorry
> 
> PC or Mac?



PC


----------



## IrishLass

The Red Green Show is very popular in our household!

Kitn- you forgot to post a 'This or That' question.  :wink:


----------



## Guest

IrishLass said:
			
		

> The Red Green Show is very popular in our household!
> 
> Kitn- you forgot to post a 'This or That' question.  :wink:



DOH!!


Heinz 57 or Purebred.


----------



## IrishLass

Heinz 57 (only because I haven't ever tried Purebread)

Bottled water or tap water for drinking?


----------



## Guest

Tap


Apple Pie or Cheesecake


----------



## Chay

Cheesecake


paper towel or dish towel


----------



## Sibi

paper towel

Toyota or Honda


----------



## Tabitha

_(...So your girlfriend rolls a Honda
Playin workout tapes by Fonda
But Fonda ain't got a motor in the back of her Honda
My anaconda don't want none unless you've got buns hon
You can do side bends or sit-ups, but please don't lose that butt ...)_


----------



## Guest

Toyota



Liquid or Powdered Detergent


----------



## IrishLass

Liquid

Dryer sheets or liquid fabric softener


----------



## Chay

Dryer Sheets


Gummi Bears or Gummi Worms


----------



## SimplyE

Worms

Swedish Fish or Hot Tamales?


----------



## Guest

Swedish Fish


Ribs or Pork Chops


----------



## studioalamode

Can I say both??

O-KAY.....

Ribs

Spouse or live-in?


----------



## IrishLass

Spouse (24 1/2 years!)   

London or Paris?


----------



## Guest

Paris



vintage or modern


----------



## Sibi

Vintage


Brownies with nuts or Brownies w/out nuts


----------



## Lindy

Brownies with nuts

Ocean or lake


----------



## Guest

lake




peanuts or cashews


----------



## IrishLass

Cashews

Shorts or Capris?


----------



## Sibi

Capris


Green grapes or Red grapes


----------



## kitkat_pro

green grapes

computer games or board games


----------



## Guest

Board games




Pink or Purple


----------



## IrishLass

Purple (deep, royal purple)

Curling iron or rollers (curlers)?


----------



## Guest

curling iron



aunt or uncle


----------



## SimplyE

aunt

pelican or sandpiper?


----------



## krissy

pelican


bacon or sausage


----------



## IrishLass

Bacon

Seeded or seedless rye bread?


----------



## Guest

seedless


Cherries or nectarines


----------



## IrishLass

Cherries

Oven baked pizza, or pizza cooked on the grill?


----------



## SimplyE

Most definitely grill...after my own heart!

U2 or Grateful Dead?


----------



## IrishLass

SimplyE said:
			
		

> Most definitely grill...after my own heart!



Me too!



			
				SimplyE said:
			
		

> U2 or Grateful Dead?



Definitely U2


Partrige Family or The Brady Bunch?


----------



## Guest

Partridge Family






Roses or Violets


----------



## SimplyE

Roses

Single level with basement or two level with basement?


----------



## IrishLass

I don't have either, but two level with basement sounds great (more room to make and store soap!)   


I Dream Of Jeannie, or Bewitched?


----------



## vivcarm

bewitched

urban or rural


----------



## IrishLass

Rural

Dryer or clothesline?


----------



## Dixie

clothesline

Write or Print


----------



## Guest

write

fresh or stale 



doh


----------



## Dixie

Fresh or what kitn lol.

How bout

Fresh or Stale?


----------



## Guest

That would be my brain cells that are stale 


Kitn


----------



## Dixie

LOL


Long nails or Short nails


----------



## Guest

Long nails



Straight Hair  or Curly Hair

Kitn


----------



## IrishLass

Straight hair


Peppermint or spearmint?


----------



## dagmar88

peppermint

Tosa inu







or chihuahua


----------



## Guest

Chihuahua ( I am in love with that little face)



vintage or modern


----------



## IrishLass

Vintage

Chess or Checkers?


----------



## Guest

Checkers


White  or whole Wheat


----------



## IrishLass

Whole Wheat

Mayonnaise or Miracle Whip?


----------



## Sibi

Mayonaise

blueberry muffin or lemon poppy seed


----------



## Tabitha

lemon poppy seed

facebook or my space


----------



## Guest

facebook


french fries or onion rings


----------



## emilaid

onion rings


Cheesecake or sponge cake?


----------



## pops1

Cheese Cake






Hot Weather or Cold Weather


----------



## Guest

Ice Cream


----------



## pops1

Aren't you missing something Kitn


----------



## Guest

Doh !!

Ice Cream




Rain or Shine


----------



## pops1

Rain,can't get enough of the stuff in Australia





Rum or Coco Cola ?


----------



## emilaid

coca cola


Big or small?


----------



## Guest

Small


 Light or dark


----------



## pops1

Light



Summer or Winter


----------



## Guest

(what) summer  :wink: 




CP or MP


----------



## emilaid

CP






In or out?


----------



## pops1

Out






High Heels or Sneakers


----------



## Guest

High Heels 




Crab or Lobster


----------



## IrishLass

Lobstah, er, I mean Lobster

Corndogs or hot dogs in a bun?


----------



## pops1

Hot Dogs in a bun






Pen or Pencil


----------



## Guest

Pencil


Ruby's or Amethyst


----------



## pops1

Its amazing how small things keeps one happy,must have a boring life because this thread and the other word thread are the first things l look at now   

Ruby



Whiskey or Wine


----------



## Guest

Neither / Wine




Soda or Iced Tea


----------



## pops1

Soda





Book or TV


----------



## Guest

Book




Gold or Silver


----------



## Guest

Coach or Ed Hardy?


----------



## Guest

Coach




Florescent or incandescent


----------



## pops1

Cinderalla






Sweet or Savoury


----------



## Guest

Pumpkin





Old or new?


----------



## pops1

Old







Stockings or Bare Legs


----------



## Guest

Bare legs







flip flops or sneakers?


----------



## pops1

flip flops







Micas or oxides


----------



## Guest

oxides



sugar or honey


----------



## pops1

Honey






Italian Food Or Chinese Food


----------



## Guest

Bees


----------



## pops1

You forgot again Kitn I do love your little kitten 


Chinese Food





Skirts or slacks


----------



## Guest

chopsticks









glass half full or glass half empty?


----------



## Guest

Half full




klondike bar or drumstick ( I remembered  :wink: )



Kitn


----------



## pops1

You got me Kitn ,being an Aussie l am not sure what a Klondike bar is and in Australia a drumstick can be a chicken leg or an icecream,Can l please put in a pass


----------



## Guest

pops1 said:
			
		

> You got me Kitn ,being an Aussie l am not sure what a Klondike bar is and in Australia a drumstick can be a chicken leg or an icecream,Can l please put in a pass



Klondike is a really good choc covered ice cream , drumstick is ice cream too . Now take your turn darnit  :wink:


----------



## pops1

Thankyou kitn for translating   

Drumstick ..just love them 







Mountains or Sea


----------



## Guest

Mountains ( I was born in Vancouver)




land line or cell phone


----------



## pops1

Landline









Train or Plane





[/quote]


----------



## alwaysme07

Train





High heels or tennis shoes?


----------



## pops1

Tennis shoes
( I would probably break my neck in high heels)  







Walking or running


----------



## Guest

Walking 







Tai Chi or Yoga


----------



## pops1

Have to go Tai Chai at my age its safer than Yoga ,if l got tied up in knots l would probably stay that way  







Straight hair  or curls


----------



## alwaysme07

Straight hair.


----------



## pops1

Could you please add an alternate one to pick from Alwaysme07  
Not you this time Kitn


----------



## alwaysme07

Ooops, sorry, my bad.



Chocolate or money


----------



## Guest

Money   





cp or hp?


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## pops1

Red Wine








Dogs or Kids


----------



## Guest

Dogs!










Happy or sad?


----------



## pops1

Happy







Red or Pink


----------



## alwaysme07

Pink 







Watching TV or Reading?


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## Milla

Yurt



jelly beans or chocolate


----------



## pops1

Chocolate l am an addict from way back  








Roses or Daisies


----------



## alwaysme07

Roses





Truck or Car?


----------



## Bnky

car



paper or plastic


----------



## pops1

Paper









Sweet or Savory


----------



## alwaysme07

Sweet







Hot or Cold?


----------



## amanda131

HOT!!!


Heels or Flats?


----------



## dandelion

flats

chocolate chip or oatmeal rais-n


----------



## Guest

Chocolate chip!






Windows or Mac?


----------



## pops1

Windows









Spring or Autumn


----------



## alwaysme07

Autumn






Home phone or Cell phone?


----------



## Guest

Cell Phone





Halloween or Christmas?


----------



## pops1

Christmas







one piece swimsuit or bikini


----------



## alwaysme07

Bikini







Fly or Drive?


----------



## Guest

Fly!




MSN or CNN?


----------



## pops1

MSN










Coffee or Tea


----------



## Guest

Coffee



Kool-Aid or Lemonade


----------



## pops1

Lemonade









City or Country


----------



## alwaysme07

Country







Turkey or Chicken?


----------



## Guest

Chicken



Winter or Summer?


----------



## IanT

amanda131 said:
			
		

> HOT!!!
> 
> 
> Heels or Flats?




On you.... Heels! muahahahha :twisted:


----------



## pops1

Summer







Sea or Lake


----------



## Guest

Sea






carpet or hardwood


----------



## pops1

Hardwood










Sweet or Savoury(Aussie spelling)


----------



## Guest

Sweet




Cotton or synthetic?


----------



## pops1

Cotton









Thriller Novel or Romantic novel


----------



## Sibi

Thriller Novel!!


Butterscotch or Caramel


----------



## alwaysme07

Butterscotch







White  or Wheat bread?[/i][/b]


----------



## Guest

White




Skippy or Jiff???


----------



## pops1

Translation needed for this Aussie so l have to pass.


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## pops1

Coffee









Soy  or Palm


----------



## alwaysme07

Soy








Snail mail or Email?


----------



## Guest

email





cat or dog?


----------



## Saltysteele

<===cat


(BTW, for you Aussie's, not knowing Jiff is like us not knowing vegemite.  not that that's wrong)(btw, imo, Jiff  )




out for dinner and a movie

or

home for dinner and a DVD


----------



## pops1

Home for dinner but no DVD just a good book  






Gold or Silver


----------



## alwaysme07

Gold







Camping or Motel?


----------



## pops1

Motel (my old bones have become allergic to camping)  







letter or email


----------



## Guest

email






Mean or nice????


----------



## IanT

Email (sadly so....my calligraphy doesnt get used nearly as much as I would like it to)

Back Massage or Foot Massage?


----------



## Saltysteele

okay, um

massage: neither (man, i don't like massages) 

mean or nice: nice, of course.  who would want to deal with mean



to-may-to or to-mah-to


----------



## alwaysme07

To-may-to







Red wine or White wine?


----------



## pops1

White wine







Chocolate or flowers


----------



## Sibi

Chocolate!


Comedy or Drama


----------



## pops1

Drama






Single life or Married life


----------



## alwaysme07

Married life






Apples or Oranges


----------



## pops1

Oranges









EO or FO


----------



## Guest

FO




Rude or Polite?


----------



## pops1

Polite








Bath or shower


----------



## Jkownz

Shower


Banana or Mango?


----------



## pops1

Bananas









Sugar or honey


----------



## alwaysme07

Sugar







Laptop or Desktop?


----------



## pops1

Desktop







Sushi or Chow mien


----------



## alwaysme07

Chow mien







Paris or Rome?


----------



## Guest

Paris






Black or White


----------



## pops1

Black





Peach or Pear


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## pops1

Brie






Peanut or Cashew nut


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## Bigmoose

bagel

LCD or Plasma?

Bruce


----------



## alwaysme07

LCD 





Cheesecake or Apple pie?


----------



## Gramma Judy

Apple Pie



City or Country


----------



## ewepootoo

Country



Parikeet or Lorikeet


----------



## Guest

Parakeet




Goldfish or Angel Fish


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## pops1

Ugg boots but never outside  







Bare legs or stockings


----------



## ewepootoo

Bare Legs

Red or Blue


----------



## pops1

Blue







Lavender or Nag Champa


----------



## Guest

nag champa




vegan or not vegan


----------



## SimplyE

Not vegan.

Gummy bears or cinnamon bears?


----------



## wendybyrd

cinnamon bears


shoes or barefoot?


----------



## Guest

barefoot




eating or sleeping?


----------



## Guest

sleeping


treadmill or jogging


----------



## pops1

Oh goodness do l really have to choose,either would probably kill me  but if l have to ....

Treadmill






Rain or wind


----------



## alwaysme07

Wind







Beef or vegan chili?


----------



## pops1

Another hard one since l hate chili but since l have to choose
Beef chili








 Seaside holiday or country holiday


----------



## alwaysme07

country holiday






Yellow or Orange?


----------



## pops1

Orange









Blond or Brunette


----------



## Sibi

Brunette



Swiss chocolate or Belgian Chocolate


----------



## pops1

Swiss Chocolate








Brazil Nuts or Walnuts


----------



## alwaysme07

Walnuts





Debit or Credit?


----------



## pops1

Debit







A Romantic weekend with your partner
or
A Relaxing Spa weekend with your girlfriends


----------



## alwaysme07

With partner





Fruits or Vegetables?


----------



## pops1

Vegetables 






Long nails or short nails


----------



## alwaysme07

Long nails







Beer or Wine?


----------



## pops1

Wine









Apples or Pears


----------



## pops1

I want to keep this going so l am answering myself   

Apples






horse or donkey


----------



## rupertspal42

thats a tough one because i've seen some cute donkeys!! 

Horse I reckon..

Lab or Golden retriever


----------



## pops1

Golden Retriever







Floral FO or Earthy FO


----------



## alwaysme07

floral fo








Salt soap or Plain soap?


----------



## pops1

Plain soap (haven't mastered salt bars yet)










Spring or Fall


----------



## alwaysme07

Spring







cut flowers or a plant?


----------



## pops1

Plants








Strawberries or Raspberries


----------



## alwaysme07

Strawberries






Apple or Pumpkin Pie?


----------



## pops1

Apple Pie









(Communication)
Email or written letter


----------



## alwaysme07

Email








go to movie or rent a movie?


----------



## pops1

Rent a movie






Bath or shower


----------



## pops1

Nobody has answered for a while so just to get it back up and not lose it l am answering my own question
Bath






Pen or Pencil


----------



## alwaysme07

Pencil




Ipod or cd player?


----------



## rupertspal42

neither I like ZUNE!! HEHEH

Hot and sweaty or Cold and numb?  8)


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## pops1

Yoghurt






Bikini or one piece


----------



## rupertspal42

hahaha I wear a bikini top and board shorts lmao

Christmas shopping or birthday shopping?


----------



## pops1

Neither but if l have to make a choice Birthday at least its only one at a time  








Cheesecake or Chocolate Cake


----------



## alwaysme07

Cheesecake






Butterscotch or peppermint candy?


----------



## pops1

Mint candy








Read a book or watch television


----------



## alwaysme07

Read a book 






Flip flops or sandals?


----------



## Sibi

Sandals




Abstract painting or Landscape painting


----------



## pops1

Landscape painting






Country Life or City life


----------



## alwaysme07

Country life





Chocolate chip cookies or Oatmeal raisin cookies?


----------



## pops1

Oatmeal Raisin Cookies








Pineapple or Mango


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## pops1

Shea







Lay by the pool holiday or adventure holiday


----------



## pops1

Have to keep it going so...
Lay by the pool holiday..
with lots of shopping trips for exercise  








Coffee or tea


----------



## ewepootoo

Coffee

Country Music or Jazz Music?


----------



## alwaysme07

Country music




walking or cycling ?


----------



## pops1

walking since l had my knees replaced cycling is out 









train or plane


----------



## Sibi

Train!! (I hate to fly)



Dog or Cat


----------



## pops1

I have both but it would have to be 
Dogs....I feel l am the servant to my 2 cats.  









Roses or Daisies


----------



## alwaysme07

Roses





Chocolate or money?


----------



## pops1

Money...... that's easy because l am allergic to Chocolate a bummer when your husband works for Mars.  





Gold or Silver


----------



## alwaysme07

Gold




Pepsi or Coca-cola soda?


----------



## pops1

Neither l am allergic to too much sugar  but l will pick Pepsi just to keep it going








Spring or Fall


----------



## alwaysme07

> Neither l am allergic to too much sugar  but l will pick Pepsi just to keep it going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring or Fall



Boy that sucks! 


Spring


Order out or cook at home on the weekend?


----------



## pops1

Cook at home,Nobody will deliver this far out  










Sunshine & Surf or Snow and skiing


----------



## pops1

Have to do a Bump ,its been a week since it has been visited.







Sun & Surfing or Snow and skiing


----------



## alwaysme07

Sun & surfing







Knitting or Crocheting?


----------



## pops1

Crocheting








Raspberries or Strawberries


----------



## pops1

This poor old posting keeps getting lost so l am bring it up to date again.
I love Raspberries









Hot Christmas or Cold Christmas (temperature)


----------



## alwaysme07

I want hot christmas but not happening,









Ham or Turkey for christmas dinner?


----------



## pops1

Ham











Artificial Christmas tree or the real thing


----------



## Lynnz

Artificial as wont tell you what the dog used the real deal for  



Soaping goodies or Savings?


----------



## pops1

Soaping Goodies (just don't let my husband read this)











Roses or daisies


----------



## Lynnz

Roses


Dogs or Cats


----------



## pops1

Dogs










Modern or  traditional


----------



## Lynnz

traditional




Wholemeal or White


----------



## vivcarm

wholemeal




savoury or sweet


----------



## pops1

Palm Trees






Chocolate cake or doughnut


----------



## Lynnz

Chocolate cake





Butter or Margarine


----------



## Candybee

butter

saltines or triscuits


----------



## pops1

Not sure of what triscuits are but l remember Saltines form England so has to be Saltines








Rum or Brandy


----------



## pops1

Answering my own question just to keep the thread going.
Brandy









Cold Christmas or Hot Christmas


----------



## Lynnz

Hot this year as influenced by a lovely day at the beach   





Diet or Regular Fizz?


----------



## pops1

Has to be diet ,my waistline doesn't need any help expanding  









Go by plane
or Go by train


----------



## Candybee

I love trains-- with a club car!

New Years Eve party goer or celebrate the New Year at home?


----------



## pops1

New Year at home( we are getting so we are both half asleep by 10 o'clock by 12 we are dead to the world).  








Water skiing or Snow Skiing


----------



## pops1

Had to rescue the thread again so its Snow skiing for me 










Honey or sugar


----------



## Lynnz

Sugar..........Can't imagine my much coveted coffee with honey in it   





Sitcoms or Documentaries


----------



## sbp

documentaries


carpet or hard wood floors?


----------



## Sibi

hardwood floors!




Glasses or Contacts?


----------



## seaturtle

contacts

sky diving or scuba diving?


----------



## pops1

Ski Diving








Perfume or chocolates


----------



## pops1

Poor little thread has been left behind so just a little bump to get it going again
Sky Diving







Perfume 0r Chocolates


----------



## sbp

Chocolate  







winter, or summer?


----------



## seaturtle

summer


selling soaps on ebay or selling soaps at craft fairs?


----------



## edree

craft fair






spring or fall


----------



## seaturtle

spring

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## pops1

Hate to say this but l can't stand either but l will pick
Pepsi







Pearls or Diamonds


----------



## edree

pearls



wheat or rye


----------



## pops1

Rye









Champagne & Caviar or Beer and a Hamburger


----------



## alwaysme07

Beer & hamburger





Hot tea or Iced tea?


----------



## edree

iced tea unsweetend








sweet pickles or dill


----------



## apurwa

seet pcikle

soap or candle?


----------



## pops1

Soap








Fragrance Oil or Essential Oil


----------



## apurwa

essential oil

coffee or tea?


----------



## edree

Coffee







bacon or sausage


----------



## sbp

bacon 




beach or mountains?


----------



## apurwa

beach

flowers or chocolates?


----------



## pops1

Flowers








biking or walking


----------



## alwaysme07

walking



Stay at home dinner or dinner out?


----------



## Tabitha

stay at home

go to bed early or stay up late?


----------



## Tabitha

go to bed early


vegetable garden or flower garden


----------



## Gracie B4

flower garden

clouds or waves?


----------



## Lynnz

Waves   


Essential Oils or Fragrance Oils?


----------



## Tabitha

fragrance oil

hot pink or pastel pink


----------



## Sibi

Hot Pink




Beach or Mountains


----------



## lngrid

Mountains.

NaOH (sodium hydroxide) or KOH (potassium hydroxide)?


----------



## southernheartsoaps

Sodium Hydroxide

ice cream or cake?


----------



## The Queen

ice cream

mani or pedi


----------



## Lynnz

Mani





Instant or Perculated coffee


----------



## dcornett

Percolated coffee (hands down) :wink: 

hazel nut cream or french vanilla?


----------



## Tabitha

french vanilla


boots: cowboy or combat?


----------

